# PC Health - How Do You Delete?



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Hi. Using WinME. Does anyone know how to delete microsoft PCHealth from windows? 

I tried to turn it off in msconfig, but it just turns itself back on again every time we reboot  

We need to either completely delete it, or PERMANENTLY turn it off.

Thanks


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi, PCHealth is not necessary and is easy to get rid of. Just use your search function and look for PCHealth, once it finds the folder right click on it and delete it. Now to finish the job use the run function and type regedit in the box and hit o.k., open up HKEY_CURRENT USER/software/microsoft/pchealth and delete it also. Job finished!


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Again, Forgot that it also has a key in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/software/microsoft/pchealth for you to delete! Ciao


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Ok thanks TheJoost, I will try that, and hopefully this little proggie will go to software heaven and leave my little computer alone


----------



## sooryasunflower (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

How to delete PChealth folder from windows. If I delete the contents inside those folders, it automatically creates again and I am not able to access my "Regedit" , "it says unable to edit registry". System "C:\", "Task Manager", "regedit" are all blocked by the PChealth virus. Can someone guide in removing this virus.

Thanks
Soorya


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Post that in this forum:

http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/


----------

